# Need help with first time Nanny. Possibly Twins?



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello, I have 1 year and 5 month old nanny goat who had (or is still having?) her first kid (s?) Here's what's happened so far, so you can kind of see where I'm at....

So, before bed night before last, I checked her, like always, and she seemed the same as she had since we first bred her. The barn was chilly, so she had a heat lamp in her stall, and fresh straw down for her. She gave birth at maybe 2-3 AM. I went out there on my normal routine at 5 AM and found a dead, cold baby by the door of here stall. It's body was VERY cold, and there was no heart beat. It's face was still incased in part of the sack. Mom had the afterbirth hanging out, and droped it only 10-15 minuets after I got out there.

So, I thought, "ok, this sucks! Her first baby, and she lost it!" So I started milking the colostrum from her every few hours. It is now over 24 hours latter, and I'm thinking she may still have another baby in there... (alive or not, I'm not sure?) She is:

1.Still the size of a house (you look at her and go 'dang, that's a pregnant goat!')
2. Is letting down some colostrum here and there, but her bag has yet to swell up (like our other 2 goats right after their kids)
3. Still has a big swollen vagina and has started letting out some bloody mucus just an hour ago.
4. Acting like she is in early stages of labor all morning (pacing, liking at her butt and belly often, getting up and down from time to time, and chatting to herself softly all morning.)

However, she is not:
1. Showing any personality changes.
2.Becoming slugish.
3. Seeming weak, dizzy, or drowzy.
3.Panting, or acting like in hard labor.
4.Had any changes to her pee or poop. 
5.and her apitite and desire to drink has not changed.

Could she just be delayed in having 2? or is something else wrong?

P.S. Tempature is still good, no changes, I've listend with a stethoscope, but it's hard to hear over her digestive system!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are unsure if she has all the kids out, then I would glove up and go in. You will have to stick your whole hand in. It is really important that all kids are out. You need to do this before her cervix closes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she probably just is a large framed goat. The red discharge you see now is totally normal after a birth

Ive only had one instance where there was another kid after the afterbirth was expelled and he came out dead (Ive birthed MANY goats out and this was a rare occurrence). once the afterbirth is delivered if any kid/s are left inside they will die almost immediately as there is no nutrition going to them once their umbilical cord is severed. It will suffocate and die.


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> she probably just is a large framed goat. The red discharge you see now is totally normal after a birth
> 
> Ive only had one instance where there was another kid after the afterbirth was expelled and he came out dead (Ive birthed MANY goats out and this was a rare occurrence). once the afterbirth is delivered if any kid/s are left inside they will die almost immediately as there is no nutrition going to them once their umbilical cord is severed. It will suffocate and die.


Thank you. I've been thinking this may be the case. She is our most "filled out" goat in our little herd. I've just been watching her, and all still seems well.

Do you suppose she'll let down her milk? I've been milking out some colostrum every 2-3 hours, day and night. She's still not swollen up and let down yet tho...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any chance she misscarried and delivered early? sometimes when that happens they dont start to produce milk.

keep at it -- she may drop her milk in time


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> any chance she misscarried and delivered early? sometimes when that happens they dont start to produce milk.
> 
> keep at it -- she may drop her milk in time


No, she was almost a week over due for her due date. So she was full term. And it was a BIG baby (compared to her!). I'm surprised she passed it all on her own. I checked her thoroughly after her after birth passed, to see if her stomach was sore anywhere (checking for any damage inside) and around her vagina to make sure there was no tears or anything of that nature.

By tonight, she's letting down some milk, she's still just a bit hard in the udder, it takes quite a bit of massaging and bumping to soften it up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can try warm compresses to help soften the udder


----------



## unicorngirl9 (Jan 20, 2013)

I will. Thank you for all your help!


----------

